
Tesla Model S driver crashes into a van while on Autopilot [video] - maxcan
http://electrek.co/2016/05/26/tesla-model-s-crash-autopilot-video/
======
bt3
This was posted much earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11778726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11778726)

The comments on that thread reveal this is a known bug from Tesla.

~~~
maxcan
my mistake.. sorry for the dupe

------
ricw
This was bound to happen. Tesla's "cruise control" is not as advanced, and
seemingly not sufficiently tested to autonomously trust it. And they state it
that way, yet people start trusting the car which is the human thing to do. As
stated by the guy involved in the accident: "when the car slows down correctly
1000 times, you trust it to do it the next time to. My bad.."

Tesla is definitely driving a risky course here. As soon as there is a
fatality or serious accident anywhere involving Tesla or another self-driving
car, this will be mainstream news and likely lead to draconian laws. I
wouldn't be surprised if self-driving cars would need to acquire a "self-
driving license" or the like, similar to how cars need to adhere to emission
standards.

~~~
wsinks
I wonder if Tesla will ever make a business case for operating their own
insurance company and settling autopilot cases.

------
krisoft
I'm excited about autonomous self-driving cars because I believe they have the
potential to improve safety. I'm terrified by the tesla auto pilot features.
We can repeat until the cows come home, that the driver should be vigilant at
all times, but that just not how humans behave.

I don't want to live in a world where drivers inattention is masked by the
mostly working automations, because I think that is safety net negative.

~~~
mjevans
I want to live in a world where driving in the /routine/ areas is 100%
automated, so that I don't have to worry about slowdowns, gawker-blocks, and
merging insanity.

It won't /really/ get there until every car that's allowed on to the freeway
is self-driving... actually it probably won't get there for a long time.

Maybe the left 2-3 lanes (leaving at least the right-most lane open for
'slower and not-networked' traffic) should be automated and speed unlimited.
Yes, the last point there is a crucial selling point for passengers.

Buy the car / upgrade your car to go in the FAST lanes.

------
return0
Interesting what the driver said, that he trusted the car after he'd seen the
system stop 1,000 times. Self-driving systems put humans on lazy mode, where
our guard is down that's why they should be fully capable. These systems
should be thoroughly tested in real conditions before being released. It's
incredibly irresponsible of Tesla to allow this ACKNOWLEGEDLY inadequate
system to work in high speeds.

------
freyr
Interesting that the video of the crash has since been made private.

